
AI tool tells you when to answer a Quora post or make a comment on Hackernews - jscript
We are building a AI powered tool that takes your keywords and tells when an interesting Quora question is gaining more views or when an Influencer made a medium post or when a hackernews thread is gaining more traction in your niche.<p>Would you want to signup for this?
======
DanBC
No. Sorry.

What I'd like is a decent alert system that would tell me about posts made
about some topics that I have a particular interest in.

Something that could tell me when someone makes a post about suicide
prevention, or patient safety for mental health patients, or quality
improvement in health: I'd sign up for that. I'd even pay a tiny bit of money
if it was useful.

~~~
jscript
Hi, This tool is primarily for B2B folks who want to chip in and talk about
their product/service when a related question is posted or a related thread is
gaining traction.

We are going to launch shortly with a few paid plans.

------
jscript
For early sign up for this

[https://dataretro.typeform.com/to/Q6yUol](https://dataretro.typeform.com/to/Q6yUol)

------
lumos_42
Yes, sure! Does it consider reddit too?

~~~
jscript
As of now below are the ones it works with.

Quora

Reddit

Medium

Hackernews

Stackoverflow (In progress)

Do you want us to consider any other sites?

Signup here for early access
[https://dataretro.typeform.com/to/Q6yUol](https://dataretro.typeform.com/to/Q6yUol)

